# Foundation vs Classic classes



## maranatha minis (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a small soon to be double registered ASPC stallion that is foundation certified. Should I show him in Classic halter to Foundation? What is the difference in the comformation for each ? He is a 3 yo and about 36-37 in. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Karen S (Feb 1, 2010)

Does your pony "look" more Foundation type? meaning is this pony of heavier bone? If so, and he is Foundation sealed then he would be shown in the Foundation division. Not all Foundation Seal miniatures are Foundation type. I have a Foundation Seal Shetland that is very Classic type. If you can post pics of your pony we can help you decide what division it needs to be in.

Karen


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 2, 2010)

No, he is leaner and has a long neck.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/mar...ouch1stshow.jpg

he is a long yearling here


----------



## Karen S (Feb 2, 2010)

Good Morning,

Yes, by looking at that particular picture, I would say the Classic division.

Karen


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you for your help!!


----------

